# Thinking in moving to Valencia - recommendations



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi All:
I've been living in Barcelona for 6 months, visited Valencia few months back and loved it, thinking in moving there, but before doing so, I'd like inputs from you who had a better knowledge of Spain, these are my considerations for moving:
I'm retired now, so I have these priorities: 
- a cleaner/greener city, with not too many people, but also not too far from main Spanish airport hubs (Madrid, Barcelona).
- as retiree, I'd like a place that offers places/parks for you to exercise (such as jogging, running, biking, etc., I do not like to jog on the streets with lot of cars due to the car emissions)., Valencia seems a good place with lot of green/parks and the city is flat, so biking is very easy).
- I also like to be in a warmer/drier place, especially during winter time.

With the above restrictions, it seems to me Valencia is a good choice, besides it has an added advantage which is close to sea (in my opinion, close to sea during summer is not too hot and during winter is milder), anyone can recommend other places that I have overlooked?


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Seville.

Although that river bed recreation area in Valencia is very nice indeed.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Horlics said:


> Seville.
> 
> Although that river bed recreation area in Valencia is very nice indeed.


Thanks Horlics for your reply, I've never been to Seville, it seems a good place, I'll do more research, can you tell me if you know what are the good there for living (not too much noise/traffic, at the same time easy access to public transportation and supermarkets, green areas/parks)? I was looking at the weather, it seems quite cold during winter, is it right?


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

My wife and I looked at Valencia as a potential relocation site, but decided Malaga was better for us. However, we did like the feel of the Campolivar/Rocafort/Godella area. We didn't get to tour too extensively, but if we ended up in Valencia we would probably have tried to be in that area.

Personally, I really enjoyed being in the old town of Valencia. I spent many hours just walking around - there was just so much to do and see that it would take quite a long time before it became boring.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

michaelbr51 said:


> Thanks Horlics for your reply, I've never been to Seville, it seems a good place, I'll do more research, can you tell me if you know what are the good there for living (not too much noise/traffic, at the same time easy access to public transportation and supermarkets, green areas/parks)? I was looking at the weather, it seems quite cold during winter, is it right?


I was wondering why, given your list of preferences, Horlics suggested Sevilla. Sevilla is nowhere near the sea, it's a long way inland. It is one of the hottest cities in Spain in the summer, with temperatures frequently over 40C, and also as you say, colder than coastal cities in the winter. It's a very beautiful city and one we enjoy visiting annually, but we have to choose when we go so as to avoid the extremes of temperature.

Málaga would be a better alternative and more of a direct comparator to Valencia, IMO. There are plenty of parks, although I must say the Turía in Valencia is better than any of them. Málaga`s average winter temperatures are a fraction higher, and the humidity levels in Málaga are typically lower than in Valencia. Public transport is very good in both. Valencia's beaches are superb but it is about a 30 minute journey by public transport to get to them from the centre of the city, Málaga´s beaches are within walkiing distance of the city centre. Málaga's airport is bigger than Valencia and has flights to wider range of places, but Valencia is closer to Madrid if you need to travel to connect with flights to more international destinations, particularly long haul.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I was wondering why, given your list of preferences, Horlics suggested Sevilla. Sevilla is nowhere near the sea, it's a long way inland. It is one of the hottest cities in Spain in the summer, with temperatures frequently over 40C, and also as you say, colder than coastal cities in the winter. It's a very beautiful city and one we enjoy visiting annually, but we have to choose when we go so as to avoid the extremes of temperature.
> 
> Málaga would be a better alternative and more of a direct comparator to Valencia, IMO. There are plenty of parks, although I must say the Turía in Valencia is better than any of them. Málaga`s average winter temperatures are a fraction higher, and the humidity levels in Málaga are typically lower than in Valencia. Public transport is very good in both. Valencia's beaches are superb but it is about a 30 minute journey by public transport to get to them from the centre of the city, Málaga´s beaches are within walkiing distance of the city centre. Málaga's airport is bigger than Valencia and has flights to wider range of places, but Valencia is closer to Madrid if you need to travel to connect with flights to more international destinations, particularly long haul.


Thanks for your reply Lynn, I was thinking the same way after looking at the temperature, it seems inland cities are hotter during the summer and colder in winter, and Valencia is closer to Madrid/Barcelona for long haul flight, so for now I'll stick with Valencia, unless something else comes up. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## michaelbr51 (Mar 12, 2016)

src6 said:


> My wife and I looked at Valencia as a potential relocation site, but decided Malaga was better for us. However, we did like the feel of the Campolivar/Rocafort/Godella area. We didn't get to tour too extensively, but if we ended up in Valencia we would probably have tried to be in that area.
> 
> Personally, I really enjoyed being in the old town of Valencia. I spent many hours just walking around - there was just so much to do and see that it would take quite a long time before it became boring.


Thanks src6 for your reply, I'll take a look at those places you mentioned, I agree with you, what I liked most is the preservation of the old city along with the new one, and the conversion of the river to a green area/park, besides the city is not that big, so with a bike you can go anywhere.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*The frying pan of Spain*



Horlics said:


> Seville.
> 
> Although that river bed recreation area in Valencia is very nice indeed.


The OP did mention mild winters and bearable summers. I believe Seville is known as 'the frying pan of Spain'. 

VLC is so easy to like. It's a manageable size, the central 'old city' is charming, lively, interesting, cultured and walkable side to side, top to bottom. The beach is 35-40 mins on the 32 bus from plaza Ayunt'o. Property prices are still lagging behind the upturn curve. 

I've put my money where my mouth is. It had to be within the boundary of the old city walls and I was so lucky to wander into an estate agency just as a seller chopped 13.5% off his asking, for a small 2 bed 5 mins walk from Mercado Central and plaza Ayunt'o.

The only problem with VLC is that one cannot now get Liga 1 footie for a bargain price season ticket because Levante got relegated last season!

Other than that, with the above and loads more,VLC is a great town to live in.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*Boring?*

























































src6 said:


> My wife and I looked at Valencia as a potential relocation site, but decided Malaga was better for us. However, we did like the feel of the Campolivar/Rocafort/Godella area. We didn't get to tour too extensively, but if we ended up in Valencia we would probably have tried to be in that area.
> 
> Personally, I really enjoyed being in the old town of Valencia. I spent many hours just walking around - there was just so much to do and see that it would take quite a long time before it became boring.


I've been going to VLC for 15 years and finally bought a flat in the city centre in Jan. I'm a photographer and, before my knee went really bad, used to walk the town for 3-4 hours a day. Impossible to get bored, walking VLC.

By the way, note the elderly lady at her easel on a Sunday morning in central Valencia. One has to have a rock solid belief in one's personal safety to do that. A US friend, born an raised in NYC and a highly strung personality to boot, said she felt Valencia was a city where she felt "no menace". From her, that was praise indeed.


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

I can agree with the feeling of safety. We were there for the week before Falles this year, and I was out and about, usually walking alone, at all hours of day and night. While I tried to keep my guard up for pickpockets (tourist paranoia), I never ran into a situation where I felt at all threatened or insecure. 

There were a few areas I visited during daylight that I would hesitate to return to late at night, but frankly that could be more from unfamiliarity than anything else. This was my first time in Spain, and there was quite a bit that was unfamiliar to me, but probably just common and accepted there. It's all going to be part of the acclimation process once we move.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

I am off course biased on this, but Valencia is an excellent choice  
It is a safe city with lots of sunny days. It might be a little more humid than you want, but I believe all cities by the sea are humid. Also, lots of beautiful places just outside the cities border, a had to start hiking because of that...


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

svlinda said:


> I am off course biased on this, but Valencia is an excellent choice
> It is a safe city with lots of sunny days. It might be a little more humid than you want, but I believe all cities by the sea are humid. Also, lots of beautiful places just outside the cities border, a had to start hiking because of that...


We often get a sea breeze in the afternoon, which in summer is lovely, in winter not so much!


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

Valencia has been one of the best decisions in my life! See you around, I´m glad you have made this decsion.


----------

